# ****ed off!



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So iv pretty much realised tonight that my 4 months of cutting has been a complete ****ing waste of time, I'm still not even sub 10% bf despite losing 30 lb and iv lost pretty much all the muscle and strength that iv built over the last year or so. I'm now skinny as **** with a layer of fat. Royaly fed up and pretty much just wanna quit training right now. Not been to the gym in 10 days and tbh I don't feel like ever going back.

I'm heading straight to burger king tomorrow and then out on the p1ss. **** it.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

good lad. haha

dont give up mate, almost there...... stick it out a few more weeks, otherwise youll bulk, and look back regretting how close you was.

have your cheat day and **** up then get back on it strict. you can do it !!!!! WE`RE ALL GONNA MAKE IT BRAH!!!

Edit.... youve made huge changes, look better for it, keep at it mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

......your doing it wrong.

P.m. me mate.

I'll let you in on a few secrets, sort out a proper cycle and stop all this clean eating horseshi.t


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So iv pretty much realised tonight that my 4 months of cutting has been a complete ****ing waste of time, I'm still not even sub 10% bf despite losing 30 lb and iv lost pretty much all the muscle and strength that iv built over the last year or so. I'm now skinny as **** with a layer of fat. Royaly fed up and pretty much just wanna quit training right now. Not been to the gym in 10 days and tbh I don't feel like ever going back.
> 
> I'm heading straight to burger king tomorrow and then out on the p1ss. **** it.


We've al been there. I thnk running the right stuff WHILE on the cut diet is key. Diet and cardio burn the fat, aas keeps the sucle strong. And there.

On a side note, I lost my mind at the chinese buffet last night and knocked down a couple of Coronas. There may have been a moscato in there somewhere as well.

Yall got Burger King? Fvck, I apologize. No wonder you guys hate yanks.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> ......your doing it wrong.
> 
> P.m. me mate.
> 
> I'll let you in on a few secrets, sort out a proper cycle and stop all this clean eating horseshi.t


Comon ....... Share


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PHMG said:


> ......your doing it wrong.
> 
> P.m. me mate.
> 
> I'll let you in on a few secrets, sort out a proper cycle and stop all this clean eating horseshi.t


yeh mate share! remember you were still looking decent going natty aswell. any tips there


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Stick at it mate. You always feel small when you cut down. In reality you probably look a lot better than you think.

We never see ourselves as others do. I think we all have a bit of body dysmorphia to some degree. It's like looking at yourself in a picture or video and thinking ****! i look totally different.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PHMG said:


> ......your doing it wrong.
> 
> P.m. me mate.
> 
> I'll let you in on a few secrets, sort out a proper cycle and stop all this clean eating horseshi.t


does this go for everyone? :mellow:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

steve89 said:


> Comon ....... Share





eezy1 said:


> yeh mate share! remember you were still looking decent going natty aswell. any tips there





Juic3Up said:


> does this go for everyone? :mellow:


It's not the most responsible thing to post openly guys. There are younger people that read who will be in no way ready for such things and could seriously f.uck themselves up.

Would hate to read in the Daily Fail "16 year old dies after following advice from PHMG on an internet forum".


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I just heard the word natty flaoting about here but did you cut while not using any AAS?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

It's married life mate. Jokes aside I know what you mean totally.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> I just heard the word natty flaoting about here but did you cut while not using any AAS?


Yes mate. only thing i used was ephedrine 2 times per day, diet and cardio.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

PHMG said:


> It's not the most responsible thing to post openly guys. There are younger people that read who will be in no way ready for such things and could seriously f.uck themselves up.
> 
> Would hate to read in the Daily Fail "16 year old dies after following advice from PHMG on an internet forum".


All I heard was noise.

Share!

I'm curious regardless of whether or not this is relevant to me haha.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

30lb is a hell of a lot of fat. Shifting all that is bound to cause some muscle loss, but a lot of it is possibly in your head because you lost so much 'bigness'.

Why give up now? You know what you're doing - just stick to the plan.

This is why people should stay cut and not put on so much fat in the first place


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kristina said:


> All I heard was noise.
> 
> Share!
> 
> I'm curious regardless of whether or not this is relevant to me haha.


It won't be. Unless you want to look like a man.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So iv pretty much realised tonight that my 4 months of cutting has been a complete ****ing waste of time, I'm still not even sub 10% bf despite losing 30 lb and iv lost pretty much all the muscle and strength that iv built over the last year or so. I'm now skinny as **** with a layer of fat. Royaly fed up and pretty much just wanna quit training right now. Not been to the gym in 10 days and tbh I don't feel like ever going back.
> 
> I'm heading straight to burger king tomorrow and then out on the p1ss. **** it.


Pull your sht together. The way you learn about yourself, your body, what works for you and what doesn't is through successes and failures. This is only one step of your journey and I'm sure there are positives you can take away.

Also - if you're looking flat, this could be glycogen depletion. What type of cut have you been on?

We all have those days when we feel like we've wasted our time or made no progress or even regressed... get back on it and you'll look back in a weeks time realising that there wasn't anything to worry about.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yes mate. only thing i used was ephedrine 2 times per day, diet and cardio.


It was more aimed at tekkers but thanks for sharing also


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone is right as ever though.

Stop being a fanny tekkers. No wonder your losing muscle if you haven't trained in 10 days in a calorie deficit. That's the first thing to sort out.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Old skins never stop, nowman the fvck up

as the song goes keep on keeping on(MORE NS I KNOW)

or have you been a mod hiding in a skins body


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Reality kicks like a bitch doesn't it, i was in a similar position after cutting 20lb from my cycle and still carrying a load.

Only now i can say im getting it down, it is a feadfcuk but stick with it you'll get there.

I think perhaps you've been over thinking it, just give yourself a break once in a while.

I always have a cheat/refeed once a week if not to maintain my sanity.

What's making it so hard for you, what can be chanced to at least make it easier, what are you using.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I just heard the word natty flaoting about here but did you cut while not using any AAS?


For the past month or so mate yeah, trying for a baby. Cutting off gear is like running the London marathon with one leg, going backwards, with no water.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

johnnya said:


> Old skins never stop, nowman the fvck up
> 
> as the song goes keep on keeping on(MORE NS I KNOW)
> 
> or *have you been a mod hiding in a skins body*


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Reality kicks like a bitch doesn't it, i was in a similar position after cutting 20lb from my cycle and still carrying a load.
> 
> Only now i can say im getting it down, it is a feadfcuk but stick with it you'll get there.
> 
> ...


It's not the dieting I find difficult, Iv got the willpower to starve for a week if I had to, what I can't take is being so ****ing skinny lol. It just feels like iv lost 10 lb of fat and 20lbs of muscle. Last chest session I honestly struggled to bench 60 kg. 60 ****ing kg! I used to push 50kg in each hand ffs. It's absolutely soul destroying.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not the dieting I find difficult, Iv got the willpower to starve for a week if I had to, what I can't take is being so ****ing skinny lol. It just feels like iv lost 10 lb of fat and 20lbs of muscle. Last chest session I honestly struggled to bench 60 kg. 60 ****ing kg! I used to push 50kg in each hand ffs. It's absolutely soul destroying.


Sounds to be you're trying to cut to fast, how about running a ttm cycle?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Your probably down on cals too I guess, this affects my sessions but doesn't necessarily mean all strength has gone. But yeah I share your pain, it's rubbish in the gym when you actually seem to go backwards, can't be flat out heavy and eating 5000 cals all year though I guess.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> For the past month or so mate yeah, trying for a baby. Cutting off gear is like running the London marathon with one leg, going backwards, with no water.


Well thats it, the calorie deficit without AAS althought you already knew it. For the past month also, meaning your most likely aren't fully recovered to even have natural test help. What I have just done is 12 weeks cutting. Went from about 15% to 10%. Wanted to get to 8% but just didn't happen. I have been off gear 3 weeks on monday coming, then I will start my PCT. Still wanted to loose weight but scared of eating too less and loosing muscle while not on AAS. But I'm controlling my carbs and also taking as many supplements as possible eg. DAA, BCAA, Glut, Vitimans etc as much as I can while not on AAS.


----------



## tomsquare (Feb 24, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm heading straight to burger king tomorrow and then out on the p1ss. **** it.


sounds like plan ....... but dont give up


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Worst thing I've done is bulk from a bodyweight that wouldn't be described as 'lean' or shredded.So you end up looking 'big' in clothing, but take them off - holidays etc - and it's less flattering. Cutting at the moment and I've worked out that I'll be about 165lbs' shredded' (around 8%) at 5'9". Which is nothing. But so be it.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd be bang on a ECA if its that hard for you mate, I'm cutting right now I cant even pick up the weights I used to press but to be honest I think its more the fact I'm cutting carbs so just dont have the strength nor energy for it.

I know what you mean though when I come to do chest and dropped weight by 40kg on bench I went home and had the biggest portion of spaghetti meat balls known to man


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> Worst thing I've done is bulk from a bodyweight that wouldn't be described as 'lean' or shredded.So you end up looking 'big' in clothing, but take them off - holidays etc - and it's less flattering. Cutting at the moment and I've worked out that I'll be about 165lbs' shredded' (around 8%) at 5'9". Which is nothing. But so be it.


^^ Agree. It's always best to build muscle from 10% or lower IMO. That way you can have an honest view of how much muscle you have genuinely gained - not to mention look great year round.

I have read pro trainers saying there is no need to ever exceed 12%.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not the dieting I find difficult, Iv got the willpower to starve for a week if I had to, what I can't take is being so ****ing skinny lol. It just feels like iv lost 10 lb of fat and 20lbs of muscle. Last chest session I honestly struggled to bench 60 kg. 60 ****ing kg! I used to push 50kg in each hand ffs. It's absolutely soul destroying.


I think the biggest mistake is cutting without juice. You look like you're well over your natural limit so muscle is going to be lost rapidly.

Strength really shouldn't drop that much while cutting - many powerlifters cut quite hard into meets


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SK50 said:


> I think the biggest mistake is cutting without juice. You look like you're well over your natural limit so muscle is going to be lost rapidly.
> 
> Strength really shouldn't drop that much while cutting - many powerlifters cut quite hard into meets


This.

You were carrying a decent amount of muscle tekkers gained on gear. Cutting off cycle you are bound to lose a lot of it IMO. Get on the sauce and make your life easier lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stop being a tart and jab some test and get back in the gym. You'll look and feel loads better. Consistency mate. 10 days off training, eating and gear will have a visual effect.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Losing 30lbs of weight without anything to help keep muscle mass is suicidal.It don't work .Now you got to start all over again by bulking up..The only advantage I can see is that your starting fairly lean this time..

A little test and good diet is all you need now..There are ways of getting what you want but they are not so healthy.If you carry on and cut there will be nothing of you left..Yes you will have some abs but look like an ethiopian in the process.

My advice would be to clean bulk with the right assistance to achieve your goals.Just my opinion.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

dont think i seen this in the thread, but have you had a day to just ram a load of low gi carbs and water and salt into you to fill back out after the cut?


----------

